# Diferencia entre dos tipos de transductores de ultrasonidos



## curro92 (Ene 21, 2017)

Hola,
me gustaría saber en qué se diferencian estos dos transductores de ultrasonidos, ambos tienen la misma frecuencia de 40kHz y potencia de 35W. El precio del disco es mucho menor.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 22, 2017)

Hola

¿Tendrás alguna hoja de referencia de cada uno?, modelo, etc. A partir de ahí se puede especular porque uno es más barato que otro.

Saludos


----------



## curro92 (Ene 22, 2017)

Hola,las tiendas chinas que venden esos componentes no suelen dar demasiada información. El disco se usa en nebulizadores,creo. El otro se usa para limpieza.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 22, 2017)

El de la primera foto es el CH-S42-50x2.6 efectivamente de 35W a 40KHz, el de la segunda foto hay de diferentes potencias y frecuencia.

Los fabicantes chinos en ese transductor no se complicaron, simplemente su código es la potencia de Ref + la frecuencia,  pero ahí si depende el fabricante sea Chino o de otro país, es por ello que para distinguir el fabricante se agrega una serie de letras algunos con numero al código de potencia y frecuencia.

Por ejemplo los Hainertec son los HNC-4AH-3540 es de 35W a 40KHz.

Por aquí encuentras una tabla de este fabricante https://spanish.alibaba.com/product...nic-sensor-40khz-hnc-4ah-3540-1410672822.html

Los fabricantes netamente Chinos usan una denominación igual solo difiere el código del fabricante, por ejemplo el JYD-3050 de 35W aprox a 50KHz por aquí puedes ver la tabla de estos mismos.

http://www.jydfsq.com/ultrasonic-cleaning-transducer/超声波清洗换能器-2/17190-2/

Ya con esos datos creo que por tu propia cuenta podrás saber esactamente las diferencias, que a simple vista son muy notorias.


----------



## curro92 (Ene 23, 2017)

Muchas gracias, *Yaitronica*!

La vedad es que me encuentro bastante perdido en este mundillo, me fijaré en las denominaciones.

De todas formas mi cuestión fundamental sigue sin resolver: lo que necesito es un transductor para que funcione en el aire, no en un líquido, Y esos dos tipos son para funcionar sumergidos, creo. Necesito un transductor de unos pocos vatios. Tal vez mer serviría el emisor d los transductores que se usan para medir distancias.
Son muy baratos (el par vale 1 euro), pero no sé qué potencia tienen.


----------



## sergiot (Ene 23, 2017)

Los transductores en cuestion son usados en lavadores por ultrasonido, no trabajan sumergidos en ningún liquido.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 23, 2017)

curro92 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, *Yaitronica*!
> 
> La vedad es que me encuentro bastante perdido en este mundillo, me fijaré en las denominaciones.
> 
> ...



Para que proyecto realmente  los vas a emplear

Como te dicen son para uso externo en si se colocan en la parte de abajo centrados de la tina ultrasónica o recipiente.


----------



## curro92 (Ene 23, 2017)

Muchísimas gracias a todos.




¿Qué potencia tienen esos pequeños transductores que se usan para medir distancias en los módulos SR04?


----------

